# Disablement/Upgrade?



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

From the latest TiVo/Dish results, as seen in the general thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192336
it appears that Dish will soon be disabling these machines:
DP-501; DP-508; DP-510; DP-522; DP-625; DP-721; DP-921; and the DP-942.

In Dish Network's statement they say "... The disablement ruling covers only certain older generation MPEG2 DVRs. We have already upgraded many of these customers and, if we are unsuccessful in obtaining a stay, we will work as quickly as possible to upgrade the remaining customers to our current generation DVRs, as these are not at issue in the ruling."

Anyone have any suspicions on how this is going to work out?

I have been wanting to upgrade my 522, but the problem always is that I have too much stuff on the DVR that I haven't watched yet, and of course I keep putting new material on.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> it appears that Dish will soon be disabling these machines:


Apparently you haven't read the thread you linked.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Apparently you haven't read the thread you linked.


Is there something in that thread that says that Dish Network is not going to "work as quickly as possible to upgrade the remaining customers to our current generation DVRs"? Or that says what the time frame for this is and what happens if they don't do it in that time frame?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Read the thread and you'll see that nobody knows anything. There are no answers, and there may not be for years. There is only speculation and conjecture.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I suppose if the content you have stored on the DVR is important enough to you to be concerned about it - I'd get some way to record it off the DVR and onto DVD's. It's the only way I know that will let you watch it later.

Standalone DVD recorders can be had for cheap these days, and it isn't that hard to put them into your PC (where they could be burned to DVD as well).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Charlie isn't going to disable any customer DVRs. If necessary, he'll pay contempt of court fines until he can get the affected ones replaced, but there's no way he's going to shut them off.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

According to the new general thread about the new settlement: "The April 20 ruling required Dish and EchoStar to disable the boxes and awarded $90 million in damages to TiVo. The settlement dismisses that judgment." So, I guess we do have nothing to worry about. Over the summer I should make a concerted attempt to get material off my 522 so I can upgrade sometime.


----------



## LAV374 (Jul 26, 2012)

...


----------

